# Best Charter out of Freeport



## AznAngler (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm looking for a charter for me and 4 or 5 other co-workers to go out of Freeport. We want to go after some Wahoo, Amber Jack & Blackfin tunas. Any suggestions?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Mike Jennings. His 2cool name is Mike Jennings


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Capt. Leaf

http://www.texassaltwaterfishingguide.com/


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> Mike Jennings. His 2cool name is Mike Jennings


I 2nd! I have never used him but I have always heard great things!


----------



## force10 (Aug 16, 2005)

Adams Sportfishing. 979-709-7674. Bigger boat. Bigger fish.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I fished with Adams last year and we had a great trip, my buddy went with him on the second and had another great trip.


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Mike Jennings. His 2cool name is Mike Jennings


X2!!! Just got back from a trip with him on Tuesday -- AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

Blue Fin Charters
www.bluefinfreeport.com
[email protected]
(979)239-1133


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Gonna say Capt. Jennings!! He knows how to catch fish!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

x2



ssteel069 said:


> Gonna say Capt. Jennings!! He knows how to catch fish!


----------



## adamssportfishing (Aug 13, 2008)

force10 said:


> Adams Sportfishing. 979-709-7674. Bigger boat. Bigger fish.


 I have alot of very happy fishermen on my trips.Day in and day out I am very hard to beat


----------



## mcw (Jun 8, 2004)

definitely Casey Cundieff if you can get him.


----------



## Capt. Sandbar (Jun 12, 2004)

Mike Jennings every time.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Im gonna say this... Every single one of the ones listed above will bring home the bacon for their clients,

*Their ALL good!!!*

And now with Ned putting the BlueFin back in service and Monty as captain....Wow!

That makes it a *Royal Flush*

Makes us proud to have such good captains available out of the surfside/freeport area.

Hog


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

*capt. leaf potter*

will never go with anyone else again!!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Best Guide*

In my opinion, the best guides are here on 2cool. We have some options and I have personally seen many posts from these guides and at the dock.

Mike


----------



## texasbuck27 (Aug 10, 2007)

force10 said:


> Adams Sportfishing. 979-709-7674. Bigger boat. Bigger fish.


I support that!! lost of fun and BIG fish!:work:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Offshore Big Game Fishing Charters. They are sponsors on here and you can take a trip on the 54' Bertram or the 35' Contender. Kenneth and Jeff will put you on the fish.
http://offshorebiggame.clickandcreate.us/


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

> Texasbuck27 Quote:
> Originally Posted by ssteel069
> _Gonna say Capt. Jennings!! He knows how to catch fish!_
> 
> im sorry but i seen WAY too many of his trips bring in Gafftops! not my idea of an offshore trip...:headknock


I must have missed those reports

----------------------------------------


> MRedman
> 
> Best Guide
> In my opinion, the best guides are here on 2cool. We have some options and I have personally seen many posts from these guides and at the dock.
> ...


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

Savage Rods said:


> I must have missed those reports
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

texasbuck27 said:


> im sorry but i seen WAY too many of his trips bring in Gafftops! not my idea of an offshore trip...:headknock


 LOL! texasbuck you need an azzzwoopen! Come on down to Bridge Bait!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Mike Jennings said:


> Savage Rods said:
> 
> 
> > I must have missed those reports
> ...


----------



## jrcjr (Aug 9, 2005)

*Charter/Party boats.*

Don't mean to high-jack, but is there a party boat type of setup kind like the old capt'n elliotts around the freeport area. My daughter wants to take her first offshore trip this summer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Underwater Expeditions. They bought the old Capt. Elliott's location and still have the Big E, and maybe the Capt. Casey (I think they are trying to sell the Capt. Casey, though). Someone will be able to post up their contact info.



jrcjr said:


> Don't mean to high-jack, but is there a party boat type of setup kind like the old capt'n elliotts around the freeport area. My daughter wants to take her first offshore trip this summer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

I've never known Mike Jennings not give a good trip. I know, I have alot of pictures from him. Have talked to alot of his customers too. Not a one mentioned gafftops, lol


----------



## bayranger23 (Sep 4, 2009)

Captain Leaf Potter is good too. Been 3x and great trip every time also a very nice boat with tons of room.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Gafftop from a Mike? I have my own boat so do not fish with him but never heard of a bad trip from Cowboys Charter. Plenty of pictures on here with good fish.

I might not agree with some of his views on SOS but if you make a claim like that you better have some pictures of them gafftops on his boat! Not right at all.

Secondly there might be a day when we are chasing them slimy things:smile:

Lastly always remeber you pay for an adventure on the water you cant kill them all everyday. Bring some frosty cold ones and let them drive that boat. Not and easy job as I can attest.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

James Howell said:


> Mike Jennings said:
> 
> 
> > To quote Doc Holliday "I'm your huckleberry, that's just my game!" I'll bring the Dos Equis and the fish bat, you bring the power washer for the slime. I gotta catch something, I have been staring at oily water for over a month now.:fishy:
> ...


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

I've heard good things about most that have been mentioned, but it's always Mike that see at the boat ramp with results, in the morning kindly waiting on his clients and a few times gassing up. (A good people person that consistantly catches fish)


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Stay Bent said:


> I've heard good things about most that have been mentioned, but it's always Mike that see at the boat ramp with results, in the morning kindly waiting on his clients and a few times gassing up. (A good people person that consistantly catches fish)


X2
Well said Bernard.... 
_(We need to go fish'n together again)_

Hog


----------



## texasbuck27 (Aug 10, 2007)

Mike Jennings said:


> Savage Rods said:
> 
> 
> > I must have missed those reports
> ...


----------



## texasbuck27 (Aug 10, 2007)

ssteel069 said:


> LOL! texasbuck you need an azzzwoopen! Come on down to Bridge Bait!


heck im here everyday! im just puttin out that he's trips arnt worth all there suppose to be...


----------



## texasbuck27 (Aug 10, 2007)

Mike Jennings said:


> James Howell said:
> 
> 
> > Im ready any time james , we havent fished together sence the flower garden trip , and i bet we can wear those gafftop out !
> ...


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

Im going next month with Capt .Leaf...we went to school together, this will be my first trip with him


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

donkeyman said:


> Im going next month with Capt .Leaf...we went to school together, this will be my first trip with him


he is real good at the fishing. you will enjoy it. great guy to go fishing with.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

texasbuck27 said:


> heck im here everyday! im just puttin out that he's trips arnt worth all there suppose to be...


I don't think I've ever seen a guide worth his salt critisize a fairly well respected guide online before...

I have seen a few wanna be hacks do it.

what's the name of your charter service?


----------



## adamssportfishing (Aug 13, 2008)

texasbuck27 said:


> I support that!! lost of fun and BIG fish!:work:


I wish you guys and gals could see all the fish my charter catches,I run out of my personal home and clean the fish for my customers for free and being the kind of person not to brag on himself you will not see me posting pictures and or giving reports about how well WE did.I leave that up to my clients:cheers::cheers: Once heard said that if you have to BRAG on yourself it an't worth saying:clover::clover::clover::clover:


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a guide worth his salt critisize a fairly well respected guide online before...
> 
> I have seen a few wanna be hacks do it.
> 
> what's the name of your charter service?


x2; Right on. I would like to know the name too. Why is it always the ones with half of their first post are critical and mostly lies. What a freaking JA!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

adamssportfishing said:


> I wish you guys and gals could see all the fish my charter catches,I run out of my personal home and clean the fish for my customers for free and being the kind of person not to brag on himself you will not see me posting pictures and or giving reports about how well WE did.I leave that up to my clients:cheers::cheers: Once heard said that if you have to BRAG on yourself it an't worth saying:clover::clover::clover::clover:


And maybe thats one reason why you have trouble booking trips. You posted earlier about no one wanting to book snapper with ya. (I dont mean this in a smart ***** way) just saying.

If your good at your job(putting customers on fish) why wouldn't you want to put your buisness out there. Maybe thats why a few select guides are getting a few more trips a month. They post up,help out, are seen at the docks with fish and happy clients. Remember the old saying,Out of site, out of mind.

Times have changed with the whole charter buisness. I know it's very competitive. Some folks book because of price, size of boat, location, what the website looked like with all the cool pics. Safety equipment or the 5 min conversation on the phone went well. Some word of mouth and experience or what the boat caught a few days earlier.

Post up some trips, might get ya some extra trips.

No trips no tips!! No romance without finance!!

I don't know Mike Jennings, but I'd recomend him for a offshore trip. Just like others are doing on this board. All a part of advertising id say.

I hope your booked up and have plenty of trips for the season as well. From the few picks I've seen, you do a great job putting folks on some fish.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

If I booked a trip it would be with Mike Jennings!!!!


----------



## adamssportfishing (Aug 13, 2008)

NO I am not booked up but I do have enough trips to go broke :walkingsm


----------



## adamssportfishing (Aug 13, 2008)

texasbuck27 said:


> heck im here everyday! im just puttin out that he's trips arnt worth all there suppose to be...


IF YOU ARE GOING TO BARR THIS PERSON FROM THERE THOUGHTS THEN YOU NEED TO BARR ME ALSO Capt Durwood Adams I own and operate Adamssportfishing out of Freeeport Texas and I do DEMAND a answer 979 345 6432 YOU can make it private but prefer to be public NOT going to hurt my feelings like it did to MIKE .kisssm


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

****!?*

id shoot myself in the face before i went out on a boat with you....

:headknock

like going noodling with someone off of craigslist... hahahhahah

what a joke. ritalin

tard

.................................


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

*???*

Ummmm,,,,yeaa........Not what I would call good advertising... But I'm no advertising guru either. Good luck with that...:cheers:


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

adamssportfishing said:


> IF YOU ARE GOING TO BARR THIS PERSON FROM THERE THOUGHTS THEN YOU NEED TO BARR ME ALSO Capt Durwood Adams I own and operate Adamssportfishing out of Freeeport Texas and I do DEMAND a answer 979 345 6432 YOU can make it private but prefer to be public NOT going to hurt my feelings like it did to MIKE .kisssm


Why you his Daddy? You come on here saying I wish people could see how many fish I catch and you will not show pictures or brag on yourself to get a fishing Trip. Maybe no one books you because of how you act on Here. I sure would not. Good luck you will need it.sad2sm
TRW


----------



## Duckster911 (Jun 15, 2010)

*ReelThreel*



AznAngler said:


> I'm looking for a charter for me and 4 or 5 other co-workers to go out of Freeport. We want to go after some Wahoo, Amber Jack & Blackfin tunas. Any suggestions?


 I have used ReelThreel Charters (Mike Segall) about 10-12 times over the past 3 years and have been VERY happy!!! Mike and his guides are very friendly and we have always had a good time fishing with them!! I high recommend them!! Thanks the Duckster!!! www.reelthreel.com


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

sea sick said:


> Ummmm,,,,yeaa........Not what I would call good advertising... But I'm no advertising guru either. Good luck with that...:cheers:


Not good advertising at all, but very informative. I know I would never get on a boat with Texasbuck27...what a douche. Like someone mentioned, what captain worth their salt would criticize someone else. Bet he's in business for a long time....not!!


----------



## jgonzo16 (May 19, 2010)

I have used Capt Marc Wilkerson and had a great time, very professional and all six of us limited on our half day trip.


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

*Casey Cundieff...hands down!*

My vote is for the short white guy with very little hair....lol... I'll let the pics do the talk'in!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Good Lawrd I'd like to have the numbers to that spot they went to with all the Groupty Grous on that bote..

Ohh, and I would Charter Mike Jennings if in Freeport and If in Galveston, that guy that's in Galveston, Ummm.. I think his name is the Ling King or... ohh wait its Eugene.. that's it!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

What's the ID on the big ole red groupa?


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Grouiper*

I am guessing those grouper were not caught off Freeport or Galveston. Their eyes would be popping out due to the depths these fish are caught in our neighborhood.

Mike


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Yellowfin grouper in spawning color.



Swells said:


> What's the ID on the big ole red groupa?


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

And you would have guessed wrong. Boat left out of Freeport, we just didn't stop for awhile. 


mredman said:


> I am guessing those grouper were not caught off Freeport or Galveston. Their eyes would be popping out due to the depths these fish are caught in our neighborhood.
> 
> Mike


----------



## John Thomas Dusek (Oct 19, 2004)

Nice trigger there James.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

those marbled grouper are common at the Flower Gardens. I'm guessing that's where those pics were taken.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

aw man, I was just trying to figure out a few of the grouper species and you got marbled and a horny yellow fin or yellow edge grouper (but why not a yellow mouth?). That's some exotic stuff for Texas waters. Way cool.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Don't be jealous.



John Thomas Dusek said:


> Nice trigger there James.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Nope.



luna sea II said:


> those marbled grouper are common at the Flower Gardens. I'm guessing that's where those pics were taken.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

We didn't get a yellowedge that trip. But we had marbled, scamp, yellowmouth, gag, warsaw, yellowfin, and as Dusek pointed out, a trophy queen triggerfish. We also had two blackfin snapper, 5 yellowfin tuna, and several ajs up to 80 lbs. Dusek also caught about a 300-400 lb tiger shark, out of the rod holder.


Swells said:


> aw man, I was just trying to figure out a few of the grouper species and you got marbled and a horny yellow fin or yellow edge grouper (but why not a yellow mouth?). That's some exotic stuff for Texas waters. Way cool.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Never fished with him but I've seen Mike Jennings come in at Bridge Bait enough to know he delivers when it comes to the catching. I suspect that if he ever went after Gafftops, he'd bring in one worth hanging for a photo. The couple of times I've chatted with him he was a super nice guy. 

Leaf Potter used to keep his boat in the stall next to mine. I visited with him several times and I can assure you that he is a fine person. The folks I know who have used him have all had good trips. 

Segall also used to keep his boat in those stalls also. Right at dark one evening I managed to misjudge how wet it was off the caliche and got the truck stuck. Mike Segall showed up to put his boat away. He introduced himself to me and spent the next 45 minutes (mostly in the dark) helping me get the truck back on the caliche. That's class and I'm sure he runs his charter operation the same way.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mike Jennings is a heck of a good guy according to one of my best buddies and that is good enough for me.


----------



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

Some co-workers and I have a trip booked with Capt. Jennings in a couple of weeks. Cant' wait!!


----------



## capt. stealth (Jul 7, 2008)

*SOWS, SOWS, SOWS*

Blue fin charters is it only way to go unless you don't like catching fish!:texasflag


----------

